# The Fastest and Most Dangerous Race in the World is on. Where will you be?



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

​
*REVIEW*​
*******
*A wonderful story full of action and remarkable detail*
*by Boyd S Drew*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
Dakota Franklin has used her extensive sports car and engineering experience to spin a really engaging story that I found difficult to put down. It has many very entertaining story elements woven into the fantastic racing environment that is Le Mans. I can honestly say that there's one more fan on the Dakota Franklin mailing list.

*REVIEW*​
*******
*Great racing novel*
*by Stanley G. Wiedmeyer "Stan Joy" (Illinois)*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
Excellent exciting read. Action every page. Learned a lot about behind the scenes high stakes racing.
I would recommend to any car enthusiast.ith a novel! Mallory is a very engaging heroine, and the cast of supporting characters were interesting... I'd recommend it.

*REVIEW*​
******
*Very enjoyable read - so close to perfect*
*by L. Rumbold*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
I thoroughly enjoyed this book - in fact, I started reading it again straight after I'd finished it, which very rarely happens with a novel! Mallory is a very engaging heroine, and the cast of supporting characters were interesting... I'd recommend it.

*REVIEW*​
******
*Racer story for the racers at heart*
*by Katherine Sterling*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
I enjoyed this book, it was a well rounded story that touched on several several different aspects of the motor sports world. As a current member of the auto racing community I know a fair amount about the ins and outs of the sport. This author knows her stuff and was able to weave an exciting tale that involved the technical side in addition to the personal side of racing drivers, the team's and the rivalries that are ever present in the world motor sports
I look forward to starting the second book in this "Ruthless to Win" series.
Thank you for writing this book and this series.
If you love racing, if you enjoy excitement, passion, drama with a dash of romance by all means pick this one up and give this book and this author a chance.

*INTERVIEWS*​
Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom
Dakota interviewed by Anne Holly​
*BRAGBOX*​
 LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
in its fourth years as 
an international bestseller​
US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#72 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#43 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

FRANCE
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

ESPANIA
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*ETC*​
 
*A Professional Bloodsport*

*"This isn't just a thousand to one shot.
This is a professional blood sport.
It can happen to you.
And then it can happen to you again."
-from Harry Kleiner's film Le Mans*









*The 24 Hours of Le Mans takes place next weekend
22/23 June*
If you've never seen it, or even the Steve McQueen movie, check out the thrills from last year in these FREE VIDEOS. WARNING: this is an addictive pastime!​
*NEWS*​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 
​
*Most volumes still $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
*FREE!*​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy .

Grab yours now, before Amazon decides to stop price-matching to free.
​
​
​


----------



## JBarry22 (Dec 12, 2011)

A 13 book series   !

You certainly are dedicated to your craft. I have some NASCAR fans who would probably eat this up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

JBarry22 said:


> A 13 book series  !
> 
> You certainly are dedicated to your craft. I have some NASCAR fans who would probably eat this up.


Thanks, John. I've been working on the series for 15 years. There are NASCAR scenes in several of the volumes plus an entire book, *NASCAR First* about the NASCAR racer Flicka Revere, a sometime moonshine runner.

"I sniffed the air but the smell of my brother's burned flesh 
was long gone. I've made my living driving fast cars since 
before I reached puberty; dying in mangled metal is a 
thought that after a while numbs itself on its own banality. 
It no longer bothers me that I am not like other girls." 
-Flicka Revere in *NASCAR First*

PS John, I was looking for your thread, like this one, to discuss your book and it's extraordinary cover:

Is it me or don't you have a page?


 *New Year's Day, 2012*

*First Review in:
5 Stars!*

_"LE MANS a novel was an excellent read - gripping, knowledgeable, and well written. I can't wait for another book in the series."_

-M. Weiss "Gideon Yorke" (California) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

• We're making the page smaller and publishing it in pieces. Come for a cup of tea and tell me what you'd like to know next.
 *News
New Year's Day, 2012
LE MANS
first in Dakota's
RUTHLESS TO WIN series
on BESTSELLER LISTS already!*​
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN is a bestseller already, even if _slightly misfiled..._

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#26 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
 

​ 

_ "In the lower classes some auto racers are jumped-up mechanics. But in Mallory's class you need to be a near-genius. It is not just reflexes. Great intelligence and will-power are the minimum prerequisites, and a certain disdain for the lives of others. Most of them do not believe they are mortal, that they can die. To be a champion, a racer needs to be a near-sociopath." _

Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

•Dakota tells *Cookie's Book Blog* about *being published* after working on the series for 15 years.

•Join *#thrillsdakota* on Twitter

•Join *Dakota on Facebook*

•Dakota says, "Drop in for a cup of tea and tell me what you'd like to know next."
 *News
3 January 2012

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
Dakota Franklin

"The first writer since F. Scott Fitzgerald* to discover a class of people who are different from us."
-Andre Jute's blog Kissing the Blarney 
*​ 

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​ 

_ *Hello. I'm Dakota Franklin.* By day I'm mother of a teenager, the wife of an inventor, and a consulting engineer. I live in Switzerland and drive all over Europe to my work. I dictate my novels as I drive, and in the lonely nights in hotel rooms straighten out the results of computer translation. I've been doing that since 1996 under the direction of Andre Jute. From Christmas 2011 CoolMain Press published my 13-book series RUTHLESS TO WIN, starting with LE MANS a novel, left.

I've lurked on the Book Corner, looking for recommendations of books to read. I like reading the better-written thrillers, what I am now told I must call novels of suspense. Like most authors I write what I like to read. _

***

Thanks for coming by. Come again. There's always something new here.

***

*F. Scott Fitzgerald, the author of *The Great Gatsby*, said, "The rich are different from us."


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

​ *News
10 January 2012*​
•The *photograph* on the cover of *LE MANS* is of Dakota.

•CoolMain Publisher Gemma Coole explains: "We couldn't find a model who looked as beautiful in a helmet as Dakota, and we paid for her publicity shot already, and the designer loved the photo. There was only one outcome!"

•Dakota says, "Drop in for a cup of tea and tell me what you'd like to know next." 

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​ 

*"On the track a racer has no friends"*

Mallory, a crashed-out, half-dead, never-has-been auto racer, gets one last chance when triple Le Mans winner Charlie Cartwright hires her as an engineer at Cartwright-Armitage. Now she's on the fast track as an engineer, an executive, a driver - in a winning car! She even has a man she can love.

When ambitious tycoon Fred Minster steals the winning Cartwright-Armitage design, Mallory spearheads the investigation which uncovers a traitor inside Armitage.

Threatened by her investigation, Minster orders Mallory abducted by a Detroit criminal to keep her out of the race. Mallory knows that if she doesn't race at Le Mans, her career is over.

With heart-stopping, realistic race sequences both in the American Le Mans Series (ALMS) and at Le Mans, set against an insider's portrait of the high-tech jet set milieu of amoral predators whose only justification is winning, Le Mans is the key thriller for the new millenium. Here violence is never as much as skin deep, and ambiguous sexuality is merely another facet of power. Le Mans is the first novel launched in Dakota's great new series RUTHLESS TO WIN.

***

Thanks for coming by. Come again. There's always something new here.


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*INVITATION
*​
I would like to make this an interactive newsletter about the series, so I'm hoping you will come chat to me.
- Dakota​ *18 January 2012
Excellent Reviews*​
*Fast-paced Fiction
by Lynne (Tigger's Mum)*
5.0 out of 5 stars​
"I loved the book, a really fast paced read, literally. I could smell the petrol, it was so descriptive, the atmosphere and technical details were so accurate."
 

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​ 

*A big bookman's review
*​
*The Fast Lane Just Got Faster!
Dr Benjamin Pitman reviews *
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
5.0 out of 5 stars​
"The excitement was palpable and the tensions, utterly biblical in scale."

"Faster and more intense than any race, passion explodes for both Mallory and Richard; two peas in different pods, who needed to meet each other."

"It's nail-biting stuff as the race circuit becomes littered with shattered vehicles, ambitions and careers."

"LE MANS has it all - thriller, mystery, factual insights into the blood and bones of car design and racing and an exciting adventure in the ultra fast lane. More please!"

• Read the full review.

***

Thanks for coming by. Come again. There's always something new here.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

Great reviews, Dakota! Best of luck!


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*26 January 2012
Spiritual & Inspirational
*​


iamstoryteller said:


> Great reviews, Dakota! Best of luck!


Thanks, Sharon! I'd say a review like this one for your book _The Storyteller_ must be inspiring: "If you want a spiritual read that will make you sit back and re-examine your own life, then The Storyteller by Sharon Tillotson is for you."
 *RUTHLESS TO WIN
the series*​
​
A *sampler* containing chapters from the first few novels in the series RUTHLESS TO WIN will be published in 2012. It will also relate all the novels to each other for those who want to know what they're getting into. For those who just pitch in, the novels themselves develop a whole enveloping and engaging world. 

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​

***​
Thanks for coming by. Come again. There's always something new here.

 

*A structured thriller series*

All Dakota Franklin's novels are set against the background of the top auto racing classes and their ancillary activities.

All stories are told in the first person, with the male or female lead on stage throughout.

Though each novel thrills in its own right with a fully realized central character and complete plot, they belong to a series in that all the central characters work for the auto racing teams of the ruthless Jack Armitage.

Protagonists from earlier books are secondary characters in later novels or make cameo appearances, a fine thread for building reader involvement, loyalty and anticipation for the arrival of the next book.

*Seven novels are edited and available for scheduled publication*

In _Racing Justice_ Wall Street lawyer Simon Aron fights an Atlanta courtroom battle arising from the events in _Le Mans_ (first to be published). Tennessee ex-Secret Service security expert Joanne Bartlett arranges a _Requiem at Monza._ Hillbilly racer Flicka Revere is trouble in _NASCAR First._ Angelino Raf Ferenghetti in _Queen of Indy_ saves 425,000 spectators under terrorist threat at the world's greatest auto racing spectacular, the Indianapolis 500. _Triple Threat Thrill_ features Californian driver Thrill Morgan. In _God's Scofflaws_ the mathematical boy genius Grant Scarfe is driven to murder.

*More are in progress*

_Troubleshooter_ and _American Racer_ are complete and ready for editing. _Last Gentleman Racer, Blue Riband_ and _Lashback_ are in progress. More are planned.

*Read in any order*

Though the series has a central core, each novel is complete and selfstanding, intended to be read and published in any order.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

This was really good!


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the mention, Dakota.

Dakota wrote: _...thrillers, what I am now told I must call novels of suspense..._

Ooh, I like that. I always think of thrillers as having too much violence and mostly stay away from them. Suspense on the other hand...


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*30 January 2012
What's the difference between a Thriller and a Novel of Suspense?
*​


K. A. Jordan said:


> I read this and found it to be very good.


Thanks, Kat! Is it enough to earn me a ride on the Snakeskin Express if I drop by Kentucky?



iamstoryteller said:


> Dakota wrote: _...thrillers, what I am now told I must call novels of suspense..._
> 
> Ooh, I like that. I always think of thrillers as having too much violence and mostly stay away from them. Suspense on the other hand...


Oops! While my novels are just that, novels, with no violence added merely for thrills, my characters are athletes in a professional bloodsport, in which people die. The possibility of violence, and even a violent demise, is inevitably a daily part of their lives. I hope that won't put you off though, Sharon. They're really interesting people&#8230;

 *First in the series
RUTHLESS TO WIN*​
​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​ 

​
Dakota, covergirl
(Somebody, pinch me quick before I start liking it!)

***​
Thanks for coming by. Come again. There's always something new here.

 

*Dakota Franklin* was born in Palo Alto, CA, the daughter, granddaughter and great-granddaughter of automobile engineers. It was therefore predictable that she would become an engineer. Her mother, an educationalist, didn't believe in putting children in boarding schools, so Dakota travelled the world, wherever her father consulted. By the time she was ten she could swear fluently in every European language, and carry on a conversation in all the major ones.

After college at Stanford and MIT, and further postgraduate studies in France, Germany and Italy, she worked on jet engines for Rolls-Royce, for Ford and Holden (GM's Australian branch) on high performance vehicles (HPV), then joined her father and grandfather in the family consulting business, where she has specialized in high performance machinery. She has since worked on contract or as a consultant with all the major automobile makers with a racing or HPV profile, and in powerboat and propellor plane racing. She insists racing regulators around the world love her, whatever they may say behind her back!

*Dakota started writing in 1996* when a painful divorce coincided with a testing incident that put her in hospital for several even more painful months. After a false start which resulted in having to trash three complete novels, she finally acquired the right creative writing guru, and started creating the series RUTHLESS TO WIN.

She lives in Switzerland with her husband, an inventor, and drives or flies to the motor cities for her current consulting projects. She has one child, a teenager who travels with her and whose eclectic schooling has turned her into a linguist, just like her mother, but who has no intention of becoming an engineer.

Dakota says, *"I'm finally happy. Fulfilled may not be too large a word."*


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow.  Sounds really interesting.  I had no idea that sport could be so bloody.


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*RUTHLESS TO WIN
the series*​
​
A *sampler* containing chapters from the first few novels in the series RUTHLESS TO WIN will be published in 2012. It will also relate all the novels to each other for those who want to know what they're getting into. For those who just pitch in, the novels themselves develop a whole enveloping and engaging world.
 
3 February 2012

*A Professional Bloodsport*

*"This isn't just a thousand to one shot.
This is a professional blood sport.
It can happen to you.
And then it can happen to you again."

-from Harry Kleiner's film Le Mans*








​
​


[tr][td][/td][td] [/td][td][/td][/tr]

[tr][td]

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA*
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK*
#60 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​[/td][td] [/td][td]



UnicornEmily said:


> Wow. Sounds really interesting. I had no idea that sport could be so bloody.


Many sports are dangerous. Hockey, even lacrosse can cause cuts requiring stitches or broken legs. There are fatalities every year in ski jumping, bob sled racing, many other winter sports. Among the particularly dangerous summer sports are parachuting, mountain climbing, scuba diving.

But the most dangerous sports are motor racing and offshore power boat racing. They're bloodsports in exactly the same way as bullfighting. People die. There was a time within living memory when a Grand Prix racer stood a 50% per cent chance of not surviving seven seasons of racing. The racing drivers, led by Sir Jackie Stewart, finally revolted, and new managements at the FIA progressively instituted more and more safety measures until European racing is now infinitely safer.

American racing is very much behind in safety measures and their enforcement. Dale "the Intimidator" Earnhardt Sr, the NASCAR racer, for instance, in 2001 had his head ripped off his spine because NASCAR was too limp to enforce the seat harness rules against so popular a driver. That's what it took for NASCAR to enforce the five-point harness rules and bring in the HANS head and neck restraint to help stop the most common fatal injury. Last year Dan Wheldon, a two-time Indy 500 champion, died unnecessarily in a crash on an unsuitable track with too many cars going too fast.

As the Reader at CoolMain Press noted, 


> "The almost visceral visuality of their stories derives from the high
> jeopardy of their work: the "afternoon shimmer" on the trees along Mulsanne at 240mph can be fatally deceptive."


[/td][/tr]
[tr][td][/td][td] [/td][td][/td][/tr]​​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

3 February 2012*
Review
LE MANS a novel*​
A richly detailed, auto-racing Cinderella story.

Mallory's 'rags to riches' adventure starts with her waking up in the hospital, broken and unemployed. The reader follows Mallory into the world of Cartwright-Armitage - and gets to share in the adventure of a life-time.

No spoilers from me, you'll have to see for yourself.

I thoroughly enjoyed the racing-sequences, because I've always secretly wanted to be a race-car driver. (And I have the speeding tickets to prove it.)

Though I had my doubts when I realized it was 1st person, present tense - Franklin didn't waver which would have knocked me right out of the book.

- K. A. Jordan 
[Original on Goodreads]

 
​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA*
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK*
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​ 

​
*[from ROBUST]
[Sharon to Dakota]*

Dakota - if you had a real-life model for Richard, send him my way. Actually, the truth is his world would be too sophisticated for me, I'm a very casual kind of gal. But a cellist! A handsome, endearing one at that! You drew him so well. Really, I cannot think of anyone I'd want to know more.

I am looking forward to reading the other stories as they come along...

*[Dakota to Sharon]*

Ferry says says all the good men in my books are him. It isn't true. Only some of them are, some of the time. But Richard certainly looks like Ferry did when he was about 35, and is as backward about coming forward with girls. Andre says a novelist can only work with what she knows, but women writers can also work with their dreams!

Not to put too fine a point on it, my daddy's junior associates and my classmates as an engineering student made a piggery you won't meet short of a training school for muslim mullahs, so I had lots of dreams, but zero expectation of finding a sensitive or even a well-mannered engineer. When I found Ferry, who was my academic supervisor at one of my grad schools, I chased him so hard, he found me a job on the other side of Europe. Maybe he thought a bad marriage and a divorce already one strike too many against me. But absence brought home my virtues to him... Anyway, every Friday night I'd fly a thousand miles to be on the periphery of his vision all weekend long; he couldn't go out for a croissant without catching a glimpse of me. I knew how scarce good men are, and I wasn't letting go the only one I knew with whom the relationship wouldn't be incestuous. He thought his subconscious was reminding me of him.

I'm on the autobahn right now, dictating, heading home from Hamburg, TGIF, waiting for Andre and Gemma to approve my extracts from your review for the Kindleboards. It appears that we can't reprint whole Amazon reviews on Kindleboards. I'll post it when someone else takes the wheel and I can concentrate on the HTML. Right now I'm pretty pleased with myself for getting a message about Jeremy's Japanese series to exactly, precisely, spot-on 140 characters on Twitter -- and that's dictating, not looking at any screen, as we need to put 200km plus into every hour, trying to reach home for dinner with my family. I'm thrillsdakota on Twitter if you want to go look.

Bubbles rising from my soul, see them float from my skin. 
 

24 February 2012*
Review
LE MANS a novel*​
Race out and buy this novel​
Recommended for: Male, female, all ages

I knew I had to read this novel the moment I first saw the cover. I knew it was going to the top of my To Be Read pile when I read the description. I knew it would be good when I read the bio of the author.

And it did not disappoint.

The novel had it all. Adventure, suspense, and a woman race-car driver. Though set in the stratosphere of high finance and even higher social life, the characters are likeable and relatable. Mallory is an auto designer who has aspirations to, as she puts it, 'get a ride' in the heady company of race-car drivers. Getting a ride, we soon come to know, is the term for being hired as a driver of the car in a race.

The story begins with Mallory in hospital after a near-fatal crash where she got a ride from a less-than-honorable owner who hired an incompetent mechanic. ... Little does she know cars are not the only ride she will have.

I had just read a novel which had a romance between a strong female lead and a wonderful, steadfast carpenter. I decided he was the perfect model for a mate. I was surprised at how fickle I could be when the love-interest Richard entered the picture. Richard is a famous cello player, and a brilliant choice for the author to make. He is the perfect, albeit offbeat, foil for Mallory. Smart, elegant, decisive, modest in all but his confidence in his art. Mallory swooned. I swooned. I now have a new perfect model.

The writing - in first person - was crisp... the author has a good eye for describing and integrating them into the story so that none are left begging...the suspense was just right, the description of the world of racing so detailed one can only imagine the author, Dakota Franklin (herself an auto engineer), has intimate knowledge of it.

This is a story that should appeal to all: male, female, young, older. Though set in the world of a sport that is edgy and dangerous, the author skillfully sprinkles in only one or two coarse words - just enough to convey that such words would be used in such conversation but not enough to make it inappropriate for younger readers.

Ps. Regarding the cover - the beautiful woman depicted is none other than the author.

-Sharon Tillotson
[Extracts only. Read the whole review.]


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*INVITATION
*​
 Save $9.99. 
Click on the cover and get my book FREE. There are no strings but the offer is only for three days. Download it now.
- Dakota​ *14 March 2012
Excellent Reviews*​
* This book is terrific!
John E. Entwistle "rational anarchy"*
5.0 out of 5 stars​
"I downloaded this book on a whim before a long flight, and couldn't put it down once I started reading it. A must for all car guys and a decent mystery too."
 

​
Click on the cover 
to get *LE MANS a novel* FREE​ 
[td] [/td][td]

*[size=28pt]LE MANS a novel 
(RUTHLESS TO WIN)
*​*by Dakota Franklin *​
*[size=56pt]GOES 
FREE!​*
*
[size=14pt]for three days only​
ADDED LESS THAN THREE HOURS LATER:
Wow! Go FREE!, run wild:

US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

FR 
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

ES
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
[/td]*
*
[tr][td][/td][td] [/td][td][/td][/tr]
*


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

When is the next book coming out?


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

22 March 2012​


K. A. Jordan said:


> When is the next book coming out?


Why are you in such a hurry? I'm just enjoying my first book, _LE MANS a novel_ being published.

But I'm happy to tell you that my editor, Andre Jute, is well again, and doing the final edit on REQUIEM AT MONZA. When he does that, we're weeks away from publication, only the formatting, the cover and preliminary reviews remaining of the pre-launch formalities..

If you liked *LE MANS a novel* you'll love *REQUIEM AT MONZA*. I'm authorised to give you just a glimpse of the girl from "the Ivy League of controlled violence".

The main character is a feisty Irish-American from just up the road from you, Tennessee, an ex-Treasury Agent who took a bullet for the President, who now shoots first-and afterwards asks no question.  
COMING!
REQUIEM AT MONZA
2nd volume of 
*RUTHLESS TO WIN*​
​
I'm Joanne Bartlett. I was educated in Tennessee and Washington. I took my twin Ph.D.s in instant action from the Ivy League of controlled violence, Quantico and the Secret Service of the Treasury. My finishing school was a high-speed dash across France in a Bentley Silver Spur.  
​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $9.99*
Paperback coming​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA*
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#100 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK*
#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​ 
*RUTHLESS TO WIN
the series*​
A *sampler* containing chapters from the first few novels in the series RUTHLESS TO WIN will be published in 2012. It will also relate all the novels to each other for those who want to know what they're getting into. For those who just pitch in, the novels themselves develop a complete enveloping and engaging world.

​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA*
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#89 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK*
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​
*RUTHLESS TO WIN
the series*​
A second volume in the series has already been published and is also on Kindleboards: *REQUIEM AT MONZA*.
 
*A superb review*
LE MANS is thrilling both on and off the track
by Good Book Alert (J. A. Beard)
5.0 out of 5 stars
(extracts only)​
*Summary:* American race car driver and engineer Mallory thinks her career is over after a bad crash. When an elite European racing organization offers her a job, she eagerly accepts. But in the high-stakes world of international racing, ethics and even the law mean little to those seeking an edge. Soon Mallory is thrust into a dangerous investigation that may cost her a lot more than her career.

*Review:* Before I started this book, I knew nothing about elite racing.

I mention this because I want to make it clear that driving, in general, just doesn't interest me much.

That's why it was so surprising to me that a book centered on auto racing so thoroughly seduced me. Heck, I hadn't even heard of the Le Mans race before, despite it being the oldest active auto endurance racing event.

*Characterization forms the core strength of the novel.* We're granted a clear and engaging POV via Mallory as she deals with her transition from being a broken down racing pariah to a valued member of an elite organization. She's a likable and proactive lead with just enough vulnerability to add appropriate weight to the more emotional parts of the narrative.

In addition Mallory is surrounded by a well-rounded and well-developed group of distinct and realistic personalities.

Although there are some departures to deal with Mallory's romantic interests, the primary plot focuses on a well-constructed and tension-filled mystery concerning a traitor among the racing organization staff. This plot, in turn, threads into an actual Le Mans endurance race.

*I was able to experience the tension, excitement, and chess-like calculation involved in endurance racing. The book finally made me begin to understand what people see in auto racing, a triumph of both writing and accessibility.* Even if you're all but completely ignorant about racing and/or cars (like myself), the narrative relates what you need to know without being intrusive.

No matter how you feel about racing, *if you're looking for a fresh thriller, you should definitely check out this book.*

Read the complete review.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Sunday 3 June and Monday 4 June
*LE MANS a novel*
FREE on Le Mans Test Day
Save $9.99​
​
Click on the cover 
to get LE MANS a novel *FREE with code ZN96K*

And tell your friends with this tweet:

_#FREE for test day at #LeMans only! LE MANS a novel by Dakota Franklin. All formats at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/143579 use code ZN96K. Enjoy!_​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA*
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK*
#38 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​
*RUTHLESS TO WIN the series*
A second volume in the series
has already been published
and is also on Kindleboards:
*REQUIEM AT MONZA*.​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunday 17 June
*LE MANS a novel*
Only $2.99​
​*Click on the cover *

Spent the weekend at the 24 hours of Le Mans. Get the flavour of the race from my collated tweets at http://www.facebook.com/dakota.franklin.923

I've written a novel about the race that is well regarded for its realism - http://www.amazon.com/MANS-novel-RUTHLESS-WIN-ebook/dp/B006NUB1HC - so I can't claim it was research. But I enjoyed myself!

PS: Auto racing is a dangerous sport. Check the video in my reply to John Tami on the Facebook page http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrkqq8_24-heures-du-mans-2012-highlights-4_auto?start=1 DON"T TRY THIS AT HOME!​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:*
#26 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​
*RUTHLESS TO WIN the series*
A second volume in the series
has already been published
and is also on Kindleboards:
*REQUIEM AT MONZA*.​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

​
Click on the cover 
to read a sample chapter
or buy *LE MANS a novel* from Amazon
*ebook $2.99*
Paperback coming​

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​
*RUTHLESS TO WIN
the series*​​ 
29 June 2012
*...reminds me of the movie Le Mans*​
The character of the aspiring female driver Mallory is convincing, and like the author herself, is an engineer. What I most like about this book is that racing is the core of the story. It has all the elements necessary for a good novel: romance, violent crime, and social interaction with the wealthy corporate world so intrinsic to motor sport at the highest professional levels, but those subplots never displace the core of the story. In too many other novels about motorsport romance and the romantic social world overshadow the racing story, but Dakota Franklin avoided this trap. The longish blow by blow account of the Lemans 24 hour race reminds me of the movie_ Le Mans,_ which also devoted a large block of the movie to great racing action.

*abrwrite*
on LibraryThing and Goodreads
(extracts only)
http://www.librarything.com/work/12374861/reviews

*A Professional Bloodsport*

*"This isn't just a thousand to one shot.
This is a professional blood sport.
It can happen to you.
And then it can happen to you again."

-from Harry Kleiner's film Le Mans*










A second novel, REQUIEM AT MONZA, has already been published in the series *RUTHLESS TO WIN* and is also on the bestseller lists.​
​
[tr][td][/td][td] [/td][td][/td][/tr]​​


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Dakota, you're doing well! I don't want to steal your thunder, but have you seen the finalist list for the 2012 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards?


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

Skate said:


> Dakota, you're doing well! I don't want to steal your thunder, but have you seen the finalist list for the 2012 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards?


Not until my friends told me! Thank you, Katie. I got three out of four votes cast too before I even discovered it. My book is up against the books of people who have years of headstart on the social media, tens of thousands of friends on Facebook and Twitter.

But, hey, we'll have some fun and pretend I stand a chance. Since you're the queen of the dragon-writers, I'll plot to borrow your white gloves, and you can teach me how to crook my pinkie over my teacup!

*LE MANS* a novel by Dakota Franklin
*Finalist* 
*Best Action/Adventure*
*eFestival of Words
Independent EBook Awards*​
 ​
• Click on the finalist banner to *VOTE for LE MANS a novel* 
• Click on the cover to *READ A SAMPLE CHAPTER of LE MANS a novel*

*ebook $2.99*
​


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Dakota Franklin said:


> But, hey, we'll have some fun and pretend I stand a chance. Since you're the queen of the dragon-writers, I'll plot to borrow your white gloves, and you can teach me how to crook my pinkie over my teacup!


I'm having special pearl buttons sown onto the gloves, just for you Dakota!


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

28 July 2012​
​
• Click on the cover to *READ A SAMPLE CHAPTER of LE MANS a novel*

*ebook $2.99*

An international bestseller,
#25 UK & #67 US in Motor Sports​
[td] [/td][td]

*[size=24pt]Great story keeps you riveted**
By Christopher Wuestefeld (REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase
LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*[/size]​
This novel was excellent.

The pacing and characterization were both excellent. With two parallel story threads -- the growth of Mallory's career and a suspense mystery -- together with some foreshadowing, I was constantly eager to turn the next page, never wondering "when will this section end" as some books will do to you. Told from the first person, we see the vivid characterization of our protagonist, but also get a glimpse at other "real" characters as well.

Beyond that, the author is very knowledgeable about the thematic material. The portrayal of the art of race driving was very realistic, and the description of actual track features and historic personalities was well integrated, making a stronger book. All in all, it was a very well-told story.

- Extracts only. See the full review.

See also REQUIEM AT MONZA, already published in RUTHLESS TO WIN series, and TROUBLESHOOTER, coming soon![/td]​

[tr][td]



Skate said:


> Dakota Franklin said:
> 
> 
> > But, hey, we'll have some fun and pretend I stand a chance. Since you're the queen of the dragon-writers, I'll plot to borrow your white gloves, and you can teach me how to crook my pinkie over my teacup!
> ...


You're on, Katie. And I'll get Andre to teach me his Prince Bernhard of The Netherlands wave, and we'll cruise down Fifth Avenue in the Landaulette Limo![/td][td] [/td][td]

*LE MANS* a novel by Dakota Franklin
*Finalist* 
*Best Action/Adventure*
*eFestival of Words
Independent EBook Awards*​
​
• Click on the finalist banner to *VOTE for LE MANS a novel*[/td][/tr]​​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*
My daughter says, "So, mummy, what are you going to do for the rest of the month?"*​(A free set of my books goes to the Kindle of whoever posts the funniest answer here by midnight on 8 September 2012)​
*NEWS
1 September 2012
Winner, Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​
 ​
   ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
*Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone who voted for me*​


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

You'll wear the long white gloves with the pearls and the tiara to work every day. LOL You deserve the award, you worked hard and wrote a good book.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Dakota Franklin said:


> *
> My daughter says, "So, mummy, what are you going to do for the rest of the month?"*​(A free set of my books goes to the Kindle of whoever posts the funniest answer here by midnight on 8 September 2012)​
> *NEWS
> 1 September 2012
> Winner, Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​


"Look up the number of the adoption agency for me, darling." *

* I'm Dakota's editor, so I'm not in the competition, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*NEWS*​
​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

  ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
*Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone who voted for me*​
*STOP PRESS*​
*Another chance to vote*

LE MANS a novel, REQUIEM AT MONZA and TROUBLESHOOTER are on a *big listopia*, compiled by the critic Allan Regier, that people are already mining as an indie reading list. if you're on Goodreads, I'd be delighted to have your votes. Look for my books here and here.
 
*REVIEW*​
*Five Stars
******
*Fantastic!*
*by Sarah Dixon*
Amazon Verified Purchase
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​
I never thought I would be giving five stars to a book about racing!

I have just completed my first re-read and I loved it even more on reading it for pleasure. The story follows the main character, Mallory from her hospital bed following a pretty serious crash, to her first race at Le Mans. Along the way she solves the problem of who is selling the secrets of the team to the rivals. There is so much action in the story, I didn't feel like I stopped for breath. There was just enough technical racing information to keep me interested without feeling bored. I felt like I was racing alongside Mallory in the car at Le Mans. I loved her as a main character, she was strong and capable, even when her life is in danger, just the sort of person I would love to be!

The book would appeal to males and females alike and if, like me you have no interest in racing itself, you will love it if you are looking for a good mystery. By the time you get to the revelation of the guilty party, you will be hooked.

Le Mans is part of a series which follows different characters in the racing world. I will definitely be checking out the next books in the series.

(Extracts only from a review on Goodreads and Amazon UK.)

Perhaps more important to me as a writer than to you as a reader, but perhaps there are some linguists among my readers:

*WHY HAVING BESTSELLERS IN SPAIN IS SO IMPORTANT*

Despite the pretensions of the French to theirs being the language of diplomacy, there are only three world languages: English, Chinese and Spanish. There are more people who speak Spanish in the world than English, and it is possible Chinese is a bigger market still. So it is with great joy that I report that one of my books (in English!) is into the Top 1000 sellers in Spain and that all three my books are in the top 10 or Top 100 of all the categories in which they sell in Spain.

*LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°757 Pagados in Tienda Kindle
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°28 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Acción y aventura

*REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
n°9 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°23 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*TROUBLESHOOTER (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
n°13 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°40 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*Also on the usual US, UK and other international Top 100 and Top 10 lists.* (How soon we become blasé...)

*Contest Winner Announced*

And the winner is... KAT JORDAN!

My witty daughter asked, after I won a Best of the Independent eBooks Award:
"So, mummy, what are you going to do for the rest of the month?"

And Kat supplied the perfect answer:
"I'll wear the long white gloves with the pearls and the tiara to work every day."

Just right. What format do you want your books in, Kat?


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Dakota!

I'll take e-pub copies, thank you!


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*NEWS*​
​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

  ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
*Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone who voted for me*​ 
*CONTEST WINNER ANNOUNCED*​
And the winner is... KAT JORDAN!

My witty daughter asked, after I won a Best of the Independent eBooks Award:
"So, mummy, what are you going to do for the rest of the month?"

And Kat supplied the perfect answer:
"I'll wear the long white gloves with the pearls and the tiara to work every day."

Just right. What format do you want your books in, Kat?



K. A. Jordan said:


> Thanks Dakota!
> 
> I'll take e-pub copies, thank you!


Winging your way, Kat, with a wave of the white gloves and a nod of the tiara! Which I hope soon to pass on to you, so get a move on with your new book!

*STOP PRESS*​
*SCOOP! Fourth book in RUTHLESS TO WIN series decided!*

Note from Gemma the Publisher here today: Andre the Editor has decided *the fourth novel out in my series* RUTHLESS TO WIN will be *NASCAR FIRST*. October sometime. It's about a lesbian driver called Flicka (for the knife in her pocket...) in a ******* series, driving for an upperclass British entrant. That should be fun!

*Does being interviewed three times make you famous?*

Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom

*Another chance to vote*

LE MANS a novel, REQUIEM AT MONZA and TROUBLESHOOTER are on a *big listopia*, compiled by the critic Allan Regier, that people are already mining as an indie reading list. if you're on Goodreads, I'd be delighted to have your votes. Look for my books here and here.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos...and reading the books.


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*STOP PRESS*​
GAUNTLET RUN
FREE
Click the cover​
​
*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- *FREE!*

*NEWS*​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
Interviews​Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom
Dakota interviewed by Anne Holly​
 
*REVIEW*​
​
*Five Stars
******
*Well Done, especially for followers of F 1 and Grand Prix racing*
*by Kent Y.Rogers*
Amazon Verified Purchase
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​
As a F1 follower, this book is not just racing but corporate strategy, marketing and a good story as well.

BRAGBOX 
LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
an international bestseller​
US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#72 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#43 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

FRANCE
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

ESPANIA
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been behind the times - I didn't see your interview with Anne Holly. Good one.

Happy New Year! May the road rise gently to greet you and may you never be caught without an umbrella!


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*REVIEW*​
​
*Four Stars
*****
*Enjoy the fantasy of racing with an insider's perspective*
*by Diane Fisher*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​
I have harbored secret desires of race car driving since learning to drive at 12 or 13 with my Dad. My family can attest to this and to the 'races' my Dad and I engaged in (on the way to church, incidentally) when I finally had my own car. He usually won, being more experienced and a fierce competitor. But later, with my girlfriend and our kids egging us on in two rented Dodge Durangos on a desolate red dirt road on the island Kauai, I flew over the bumps and ruts with sheer dare-devil speed. She, being the more cautious, adult type, drew back and gave me the kid's screaming delight and devotion.

So to read about the headiest, most impressive race in the world was not something I ever thought I'd have the opportunity to do, and the story gave me a chance to enjoy the fantasy of racing with an insider's perspective. The interesting characters and technical pieces of the story added realistic fun. There is enough to help understanding and yet not too much to be boring!

I'm glad this is a series! On to Requiem at Monza!

*INTERVIEWS*​
Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom
Dakota interviewed by Anne Holly​
*BRAGBOX*​ LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
an international bestseller​
US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#72 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#43 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

FRANCE
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

ESPANIA
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

 
*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*​


K. A. Jordan said:


> I've been behind the times - I didn't see your interview with Anne Holly. Good one.
> 
> Happy New Year! May the road rise gently to greet you and may you never be caught without an umbrella!


A Happy New Year to you too, Kat. And to all my readers, with thanks. And an especially heartfelt thank you for all the editors who worked so tirelessly on my books. A Happy New Year to everyone!

*STOP PRESS*​
GAUNTLET RUN
FREE
Click the cover​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- *FREE!*

*NEWS*​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*UPDATE Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona* 26/27 January 2013
Scott Pruett leads
Juan Pablo Montoya laps 1:41.347 in the dark!
... and still Pruett leads!
Midway through the 24 hours, Dario Franchitti leads in the #2 Chip Ganassi car.
[COMMENT ON THIS POST IF YOU WANT TO SEE MORE]​


*REVIEW*​
​
******
*Racer story for the racers at heart*
*by Katherine Sterling*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​
I enjoyed this book, it was a well rounded story that touched on several several different aspects of the motor sports world. As a current member of the auto racing community I know a fair amount about the ins and outs of the sport. This author knows her stuff and was able to weave an exciting tale that involved the technical side in addition to the personal side of racing drivers, the team's and the rivalries that are ever present in the world motor sports
I look forward to starting the second book in this "Ruthless to Win" series.
Thank you for writing this book and this series.
If you love racing, if you enjoy excitement, passion, drama with a dash of romance by all means pick this one up and give this book and this author a chance.

*INTERVIEWS*​
Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom
Dakota interviewed by Anne Holly​
*BRAGBOX*​ LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
an international bestseller​
US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#72 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#43 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

FRANCE
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

ESPANIA
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*ETC*​
 
*NEWS*​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
*FREE*​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- *FREE!*


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

*NASCAR's Sprint cup starts Racing THIS WEEK*
so my attention will be on NASCAR FIRST but I wanted to share this wonderful review of LE MANS a novel with you.​


​
*REVIEW*​
******
*Very enjoyable read - so close to perfect*
*by L. Rumbold*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​
I thoroughly enjoyed this book - in fact, I started reading it again straight after I'd finished it, which very rarely happens with a novel! Mallory is a very engaging heroine, and the cast of supporting characters were interesting... I'd recommend it.

*REVIEW*​
******
*Racer story for the racers at heart*
*by Katherine Sterling*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​
I enjoyed this book, it was a well rounded story that touched on several several different aspects of the motor sports world. As a current member of the auto racing community I know a fair amount about the ins and outs of the sport. This author knows her stuff and was able to weave an exciting tale that involved the technical side in addition to the personal side of racing drivers, the team's and the rivalries that are ever present in the world motor sports
I look forward to starting the second book in this "Ruthless to Win" series.
Thank you for writing this book and this series.
If you love racing, if you enjoy excitement, passion, drama with a dash of romance by all means pick this one up and give this book and this author a chance.

*INTERVIEWS*​
Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom
Dakota interviewed by Anne Holly​
*BRAGBOX*​
 LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
in its fourth years as 
an international bestseller​
US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#72 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#43 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

FRANCE
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

ESPANIA
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*ETC*​
 
*FREE SERIAL*​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- *FREE SERIAL!*

Or the whole book *FREE* as an EPUB on KOBO, a bestseller already.
Coming *FREE* on APPLE for iPad and iPhone.
Or you can pay 99c at vendors who won't *liberate Henty*.
Up to you. 
*NEWS*​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 ​
*All volumes $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

​
*REVIEW*​
*******
*A wonderful story full of action and remarkable detail*
*by Boyd S Drew*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
Dakota Franklin has used her extensive sports car and engineering experience to spin a really engaging story that I found difficult to put down. It has many very entertaining story elements woven into the fantastic racing environment that is Le Mans. I can honestly say that there's one more fan on the Dakota Franklin mailing list.

*REVIEW*​
*******
*Great racing novel*
*by Stanley G. Wiedmeyer "Stan Joy" (Illinois)*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
Excellent exciting read. Action every page. Learned a lot about behind the scenes high stakes racing.
I would recommend to any car enthusiast.ith a novel! Mallory is a very engaging heroine, and the cast of supporting characters were interesting... I'd recommend it.

*REVIEW*​
******
*Very enjoyable read - so close to perfect*
*by L. Rumbold*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
I thoroughly enjoyed this book - in fact, I started reading it again straight after I'd finished it, which very rarely happens with a novel! Mallory is a very engaging heroine, and the cast of supporting characters were interesting... I'd recommend it.

*REVIEW*​
******
*Racer story for the racers at heart*
*by Katherine Sterling*
*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) (Kindle Edition)​_Amazon Verified Purchase_​
I enjoyed this book, it was a well rounded story that touched on several several different aspects of the motor sports world. As a current member of the auto racing community I know a fair amount about the ins and outs of the sport. This author knows her stuff and was able to weave an exciting tale that involved the technical side in addition to the personal side of racing drivers, the team's and the rivalries that are ever present in the world motor sports
I look forward to starting the second book in this "Ruthless to Win" series.
Thank you for writing this book and this series.
If you love racing, if you enjoy excitement, passion, drama with a dash of romance by all means pick this one up and give this book and this author a chance.

*INTERVIEWS*​
Dakota interviewed by Mel Comley
Dakota interrogated by Joo
Dakota interviewed by Cookie's Mom
Dakota interviewed by Anne Holly​
*BRAGBOX*​
 LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
in its fourth years as 
an international bestseller​
US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#72 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#43 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

FRANCE
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

ESPANIA
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*ETC*​
 
*A Professional Bloodsport*

*"This isn't just a thousand to one shot.
This is a professional blood sport.
It can happen to you.
And then it can happen to you again."
-from Harry Kleiner's film Le Mans*









*The 24 Hours of Le Mans takes place next weekend
22/23 June*
If you've never seen it, or even the Steve McQueen movie, check out the thrills from last year in these FREE VIDEOS. WARNING: this is an addictive pastime!​
*NEWS*​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 
​
*Most volumes still $2.99/£1.91/€2.60 each*​
*FREE!*​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy .

Grab yours now, before Amazon decides to stop price-matching to free.
​
​
​


----------

